# hdd corrupt



## saubrl (May 26, 2013)

My exernal hdd is showing some files as corrupt. How do i know for sure that my hdd is dying. Or may be just a software issue?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

Check your HDD with CrystalDiskInfo and check for relocated sector count. Post a screenshot and more details about the HDD too. And how do you come to know that those files are corrupt?


----------



## saubrl (May 27, 2013)

When i try to use the files, smthin or the other error shows. Also, windows is showing check ur drive for errors frequently, like every few days.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

So, do check the driver for error. And read those errors, dont ignore then.


----------

